# Gun Show



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I just got back from our local gun show. I was really shocked at how much the guns had gone up in price since I last attended back in October. From what I could tell and remember from the last one, on average it seemed like most were between $75-$175 higher. But it must have been just me, since you could hardly walk in the rows and people were leaving with multiple guns. Don't get get me wrong, there was some good deals too, but I walked away with nothing. I knew for sure of about 3 or 4 guns that were cheaper online.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah. you gotta watch the "mob" mentality. People go to the show WANTING to spend money. There's also the panic concept, due to obama maybe winning the next election? I knowI got caught up in the silver frenzy a while ago and bought some. Now i'm waiting for the market to catch up to me. LOL


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

I did the same thing. I just bought three pistols in the last three weeks so I wasn't really going for anything other than mags which no one had. Your right, it was a mob, they even had to break up an argument between a vendor and guy trying to sell his gun! It was crazy. I personally don't think it has to do with O'bama. If people think one person, president or other can change the constitution of this country then they are crazy. They just want to blame him or someone I guess although I don't recall him saying he is not going to allow us to own guns. NEVER happen. We have the largest most powerful armed militia in the world and any president knows that. That is why we will never get invaded.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yeah Right Obambi aint no threat, thats why he was named firearm salesman of the year for like the last 3 years in a row.
Got NOTHING to do with his policies tho......


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh I forgot, the mere mention of anything that seems supportive of the President brings out the black/democrat haters, never mind what it really takes to change the U.S. Constitution. Same as when I talk about my Taurus guns all the haters and bashers come out. Oh well, not going to get into another political tangent with anyone. You can believe that one person is ruining the entire country and no one else.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jrwilson said:


> Oh I forgot, the mere mention of anything that seems supportive of the President brings out the black/democrat haters, never mind what it really takes to change the U.S. Constitution. Same as when I talk about my Taurus guns all the haters and bashers come out. Oh well, not going to get into another political tangent with anyone. You can believe that one person is ruining the entire country and no one else.


I never said 1 person is ...he and his cronies ARE. I suppose to you its still bush fault AFTER 3 years...Oh nevermind its just not worth it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For the most part, I've quit going to them. Too expensive to park, too expensive to get in, and too crowded for my tastes. 

And, the prices are as high as my local gun shops. 

I find what I want on-line anymore. Prices are usually lower and I don't have to deal with the crowds.


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't go to the shows that much anymore, I like to look around but the prices are not better than Local stores.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Me too, like I said I was only looking for magazines that no one has hoping to come across (no one did) one or two of them there. I have bought only one gun at a show and the rest either local or online. I do like to go so I can hold a lot them and see how they feel, but I do wish it wasn't so crowded. Plus my FFL had a couple tables there and I wanted to say hello and support them.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to my first gun show Saturday. Just like what has been said. Higher prices than in the stores, crowds and an admision price. Only $7 with my printed coupon but still $7. I did get some reload ammo. .38 special 125 gr @ $25 for 100. Just a little better than Palmetto plus shipping but I want to see how it shoots before I buy too much. What I did like was walking around looking at the antiques and such for sale. Found a shoulder holster for my 6 inch 686 but for some reason didnt buy it. Oh yeah, I bought ammo. Just like going casino cruising, I didn't bring enough money.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep telling myself I'll stop going to the gun show in Virginia every time but they keep suckering me in. I haven't seen any deals on firearms and can get things cheaper at my local shops or online. I think it's good to touch some of the guns I might not be able to see locally and try to figure if I would like it. I've been looking for a CCW handgun and was able to see about 40 in a couple of hours.
I did find some deals on magazines where I might have found online a little cheaper but when you add shipping it a wash.


----------

